# Pokemon Desert Moon and Forest Sun



## Icalasari (Jun 28, 2008)

*Story*

BEWARE: I did NOT refine the plot in this case! If someone wants to do that, then I would be happy if they did so:

There is an ex-military psychopath who trains dark types. He has a very small (as in 10 or so grunts and a couple admins. Heck, all of them will have names! :D) team to help him with his operations in the desert. You first encounter his team in Sunny Woods (The route just after the town you start in), although you don't battle them there. All you hear is something about birds, so you assume they are bird collectors and go on. About one or two badges later, you start getting entwined in their affairs. You slowly learn of their plan, piece by piece, to capture the Legendary Lugia (Desert Moon. Forest Sun involves Ho-oh instead), which is being revealed by the clues they seek for to find the location of said bird. After the fifth gym, you intercept them in their desert base. Before you can even face the leader though, he gives a speech, then, just as he goes to a door, says, "Oh, and the base is about to blow up" (or something to that extent). The door seals shut behind him, and it shows a quick scene of your character running like hell. You just barely make it. You then assume the crazy ass blew himself up with the base... Until after the seventh gym, when you see a glimpse of them running towards the lake. You give chase, kick the butt of one of the three admins for the second time (Two major operations before the base, and the base itself, is where you face each admin for the first time. There are also many minor scuffles with the grunts along the way. No rival in the game :O). You then are about to catch the leader... At which point, he grins, and says something to the extent of, "So, Lugia (Ho-oh) is resting near your home town...", and then the fly animation takes him away. There is a gate near your home town that blocks off part of the forest, which is filled with powerful ghost types. Seven Badges are needed to get in. When you get there, you go through a few grunts, and then go into a double battle with the remaining two admins (your ally would be the Ghost Gym Leader). You then catch up with the bad guy, who just made it to the bird. The bird does the following:

Lugia: GYAAGH! *Animation comes up where the screen flashes a few times, then water cascades up. It switches to the main animation, where it shows the forest and the mountains in the back. Watery twisters appear, going up. They then stop and crash down. Return to the field, where there is now a small lake with a shrine in the center. The Whirl Temple*

Ho-oh: SCREEAH! *Animation comes up where the screen flashes a few times, then rainbows shoot up. It switches to the main animation, where it shows the forest and the mountains in the back. Rainbows shoot down to the forest, then the screen flashes and reveals a huge crystal tower. Return to the field, where there is now a huge crystal tower. The Rainbow Tower*

You go to the Bottom/Top (Lugia: Wild Pokemon are strong Psychic, Water, and Dark Types. Ho-oh: Wild Pokemon are strong Psychic, Fire, and Flying Types), and see the guy finishing off the bird. Different Animations depending on bird time:

Lugia: Gy...Gy... Aghah... *Looks at you. Screen flashes and it says, "Lugia used the last of its strength to heal your team!". Lugia then faints*

Ho-Oh: Scra... Ech... *Looks at you. Screen flashes and it says, "Ho-oh used the last of its strength to heal your team!".Ho-oh then faints*

The guy looks at you and forces you into a battle with his COMPETITIVE TEAM! When you win (miraculously, of course), the bird wakes up, having had time to heal. The guy goes to it, about to handle it himself. The bird blasts him, and you presume him to be gone for good. You then are given the gift of a wing before the bird disappears. You are then allowed out. After beating the final gym leader, he tells you about how he believes the bird may return when you prove yourself... By beating the E4. You then are given HM 08 along with the usual Badge and TM. After beating the E4, you hear of a Crystal Tower (Or a Stone Temple in Forest Sun) appearing in a lake north of the E4, which is where the other bird lies. You need the other wing, of course.

*Team*

Me - Story, Teams, Pokedex, Region Design, Regional Pokedex, Map, etc...
Fluffy Clouds - Events Programmer, Script Writer
Blastoise428 (Possibly. Not sure if somebody else swiped the username on here) - Spriter

Still room (ALOT of room...) for people who want to help... :D?

Also, the rom being used for the hack is Emerald for two reasons:

1) Battle Frontier
2) Gym Leader Rematches :D Yes, I like them too! :D

*Gyms and Elite Four*

Grass (Female)
Bug (Male)
Rock (Male)
Ground (Female)
Fire (Male)
Flying (Female)
Ice (Female)
Ghost (Male)

Elite Four:

Electric (Female)
Fighting (Male)
Psychic (Male)
Steel (Female)
Champion (Female)

*Special Features*

-A mysterious Island not on the map, with a small city on it that defies reason. Missingno. calls this place home. Will you find the beast and tame it?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 28, 2008)

Just wondering, but why are there two versions?


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Lugia for Moon, Ho-oh for Sun...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Lugia for Moon, Ho-oh for Sun...


Well, a) you're going to have to script a connection which won't be easy, and b) that makes it all the more frustrating D<.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 29, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> Well, a) you're going to have to script a connection which won't be easy, and b) that makes it all the more frustrating D<.


I'm in charge of that. So don't worry.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

I am hoping to find somebody willing to script the ability to trade with D/P via using the internet to gain a direct link to Nintendo WiFi (Making it use the, "Came from a distant land" or "Arrived from Kanto" tag if necessary). It would have a block causing it to not register on D/P if the other game had a Pokemon not recognized on it. Also, it would prevent the glitch Pokemon from being traded (yes, Missingno. (All forms), Bad Egg, Charizard'M and a few others will be available... Everybody who replies to this, please give input as to which Glitch Pokemon from Red/Blue/Yellow/Green will be added. Only three others will be added). The game would be released before that with the script you described, EvilCrazyMonkey, so they can trade any valuable Pokemon to an updated version with that ability...

Yes, it will be a programming nightmare. Good thing I have no clue how to program, requiring somebody else to do it for me! :D *shotshotshot*


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am hoping to find somebody willing to script the ability to trade with D/P via using the internet to gain a direct link to Nintendo WiFi (Making it use the, "Came from a distant land" or "Arrived from Kanto" tag if necessary). It would have a block causing it to not register on D/P if the other game had a Pokemon not recognized on it. Also, it would prevent the glitch Pokemon from being traded (yes, Missingno. (All forms), Bad Egg, Charizard'M and a few others will be available... Everybody who replies to this, please give input as to which Glitch Pokemon from Red/Blue/Yellow/Green will be added. Only three others will be added). The game would be released before that with the script you described, EvilCrazyMonkey, so they can trade any valuable Pokemon to an updated version with that ability...
> 
> Yes, it will be a programming nightmare. Good thing I have no clue how to program, requiring somebody else to do it for me! :D *shotshotshot*


Ugh.... I think the only way for DP to connect to the GenIII games is that it reads/writes hex data from the cartridge. So, you don't have to script anything on the ROM; you just need to leave the save data untouched. But you probably will cause a crash if you use the free Pokémon spots and try to port them over.
And plus, you'd have to have that on a flash cartridge to do it anyway :/.



Fluffy Clouds said:


> I'm in charge of that. So don't worry.


Ugh... I don't think that there's a "special 0xHEX#" command to set up a connection. And you'd have to do that from the *hex line*, which would kill.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Huh. And anyways, the free Pokemon slots would likely be read as 4th generation Pokemon (E.G. Since Missingno. would have Turtwig's Pokedex Number in the game, well, it would turn into Turtwig)

Also, people CAN port glitches over to D/P without crashing it. Since they have no spots programmed for them to be in Pal Park, though, it makes Pal park useless then


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am hoping to find somebody willing to script the ability to trade with D/P via using the internet to gain a direct link to Nintendo WiFi (Making it use the, "Came from a distant land" or "Arrived from Kanto" tag if necessary). It would have a block causing it to not register on D/P if the other game had a Pokemon not recognized on it. Also, it would prevent the glitch Pokemon from being traded (yes, Missingno. (All forms), Bad Egg, Charizard'M and a few others will be available... Everybody who replies to this, please give input as to which Glitch Pokemon from Red/Blue/Yellow/Green will be added. Only three others will be added). The game would be released before that with the script you described, EvilCrazyMonkey, so they can trade any valuable Pokemon to an updated version with that ability...
> 
> Yes, it will be a programming nightmare. Good thing I have no clue how to program, requiring somebody else to do it for me! :D *shotshotshot*


I just want to know, is trading between a fake game and a real game even possibly?

I can help you with some of this like Beta Testing and whatnot and getting pictures and stuff too.  I can also edit the Gym Leaders but I would need the sprites.  I forgot how to edit the images in the game but I know how to change the Pokemon drastically.  I can also help with Advance Map.  But I do have one question.  Do you have a scripter?  I can't script for crap and even if I tried, ScriptED doesn't work for my computer.  Do you have a scripting program that is easy to use?  I really want to learn how to script.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 29, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:
			
		

> Ugh... I don't think that there's a "special 0xHEX#" command to set up a connection. And you'd have to do that from the *hex line*, which would kill.


I think you *do* need a flash cartridge to link up with D/P. I think EvilCrazyMonkey was right there. A flash cartridge is a GBA cartridge that you can put ROMS on. As long as the ROM code is the same, I _think_ you can still use Pal Park.

Oh, and Stryke, use XSE for scripting.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

I do have a scripter. And yes, it is possible. It would recognize this game as Emerald Version, though.

And sure, you can be a Beta Tester... Once we have something to beta test XD First, i am waiting on somebody, anybody, to add extra room to total attacks and the Pokedex so Missingno. and the others don't crash the game.

EDIT: Maybe... Oh well, if nobody can program a way for it to weasel its way into Nintendo's WiFi Connection, then I guess we will have to include instructions in the game somewhere on how to upload it to a flash cart...


----------



## Kabigon (Jun 29, 2008)

Fluffy Clouds said:


> Are you talking about connecting maps? You can already do that in Advance Map. Who'd be dumb enough to connect maps with a hex editor?


I don't know.  Its already simple enough with ADV Map. 


EDIT: Oh cool.  Please, can someone please figure out how to do that because then you can program gitf pokemon into the game!


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

Oh, btw, the bad guy is called Sullivan...

Not sure if that will fit, though, so if somebody knows a name that is shorthand for Sullivan, then that would help x.x


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jun 29, 2008)

Only the player's name has to hit the 7-character limit. Giovanni is 8 characters, just like Sullivan; there was also a Lass Zaborowski in the Crystal Battle Tower (10 characters). I'd say 10 is your limit for NPC names, so you'd probably be fine.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

...Wonder why they impose a seven letter limit on Players then?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jun 29, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> ...Wonder why they impose a seven letter limit on Players then?


Well, why don't you ask... well... maybe Nintendo doesn't know either.
Meh, it could have something to do with the memory left or something. :/

EDIT::
Oh, and for the connection thing, I meant with *each other*, as in a connection between Desert Moon and Forest Sun.


----------



## Icalasari (Jun 29, 2008)

...There is an emulator that allows for gba roms to hook up to each other...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like to point out that even if you DID get onto Wi-Fi, you'd get a cease-and-desist, and, if it was already in circulation, a block. You'd be working for about a day.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know if I can, but if possible I'll help.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jun 30, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> I don't know if I can, but if possible I'll help.


If you could, then that would be great!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

..well how can I help? O_O


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, what are your skills?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

...not much. I'm just getting the hang of advance map, but other than that, not much else.

I could, if you don't already have someone doing this, provide a list of trainers in the game.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> ...not much. I'm just getting the hang of advance map, but other than that, not much else.
> 
> I could, if you don't already have someone doing this, provide a list of trainers in the game.


By that, you mean make a list of trainers available to edit, or make a list of trainer classes, or what?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

I mean providing a list of Trainers in the game and their Pokemon, and what route they would be located on.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

Ah, then no, that would not help. There are programs that do that already


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

Mmmm, then I can't do much. I'll just be an over-obsessed fan.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok :D

Over-obsessed fans are ALWAYS fun!

*goes to work on a map for glitch city. Yes, glitch city make an appearance! :D*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

YAY GLITCH CITY!! (Claps)


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

The bottom image is the one I used for reference. NOT MY IMAGE. I got it off of Trsrockin.

As you can see, I went and filled in the red spots, along with extended the whole thing by two tiles to add room for a Pokemon Center (the mart and Pokemon Center were added where the map ended). The black lines are to show you how to get to the Pokemon Center and grass. I actually had to use a gym rooftop as a bridge, since I couldn't get all the tiles needed otherwise x.x

Oh, and new position open: Tile Maker. If possible, I hope to have every tile in the game replaced (and possibly a couple extra tile sets added for things like Glitch City)


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry to say this, but I could not find a scrap of anything about expanding the PokéDex. I think we might have to call that plan off.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 2, 2008)

It can still work. I looked at some videos, and they managed to look at ??????????'s summary without the game crashing.

Only problem is that, unless we can expand the amount of attacks shared among Pokemon, then we would have to delete attacks from other Pokemon. otherwise, we may accidentally overwrite something important v.v


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 3, 2008)

Delete the attacks that everyone has forgotten about like Fury Cutter and maybe mud slap.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 3, 2008)

How large is the R/S ROM? If it's not the maximum size, just expand it. That'll make lots of blank space to use.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jul 3, 2008)

> Delete the attacks that everyone has forgotten about like Fury Cutter


Fury Cutter is one of the most useful moves for catching, because it never KOs in one hit. If you're going to get rid of a move, don't let that move be Fury Cutter.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 4, 2008)

I meant delete moves from movesets. E.G. Get rid of Splash from Hoppip to increase the total. But yeah, it would require me to delete 500 moves in order to get enough for the glitches. Then I would use what remains to give back attacks. So no, that won't work.

And I highly doubt it is at maximum size. I just need to find someone able to add moves and Pokedex room (I am certain it can be done, considering some hacks out there)

EDIT: SCREENSHOT TIME! Now, there is only one so far, but meh:






 The town you start in :D


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

I was just wondering, how do you send it to one person to script?  I wanted to start my own hack (after I help with this one) but I can't script.  I can get a team but do you just send the GBA rom back and forth to each other?  I would need some stuff to be edited and such.  Also, do you use Adv Text to change all text that is not a script i.e. a person in the Pokemon center.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

I would assume you send the rom back and forth.

And I don't know about the A-Text. Mine doesn't work for some odd reason


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

So how do you edit text?


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 6, 2008)

The Quicker Picker-Upper said:


> Fury Cutter is one of the most useful moves for catching, because it never KOs in one hit. If you're going to get rid of a move, don't let that move be Fury Cutter.


You're thinking of False Swipe.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, I have up to Tiaga Town (the first town with a gym. It is the second town in the game, with the starting town being the first) done. No indoor areas, though, excluding the character's home.

Currently getting the events added by Fluffy Clouds

Now, I still need somebody who can make advance-generation-style tiles. After all, there are no grass-themed gym tiles I can use from Emerald (ok, maybe I could use some outdoor tiles...), but even with improvisation, unless you want the same old traps, but in a differently shaped puzzle, then we will need a tile designer


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

I think I would be able to design some tiles but I wouldn't know how to insert them into the game and the other problem is that they would possibly suck dirt.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, let's see them.

Try a snow town tile set


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh crap, never mind.  This is actually very difficult.  I mean I can make it but I don't know how big it has to be and its kind of annoying.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 6, 2008)

A Snow Town? Sweet!


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 7, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> SCREENSHOT TIME! Now, there is only one so far, but meh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh.

It has some interesting elements, but it's far too boxy. The top is symmetrical and weird, much of the map is empty, and it's horrendously boxy. Drop the size of the map a bit, fix the awkward symmetry, and make it look a bit more wild.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 7, 2008)

Love the screenshot; but, I have a question: How do you make new maps connect to one another?


----------



## Fluffy Clouds (Jul 7, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Love the screenshot; but, I have a question: How do you make new maps connect to one another?


There's an option in Advance Map. Click on the thing that shows arrows pointing left, right, up, and down, and you'll see the connections of the map you're currently viewing.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah what Clouds said.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 7, 2008)

Crazy Weavile said:


> Meh.
> 
> It has some interesting elements, but it's far too boxy. The top is symmetrical and weird, much of the map is empty, and it's horrendously boxy. Drop the size of the map a bit, fix the awkward symmetry, and make it look a bit more wild.


It is empty due to no events yet. It is a port town, so it is fairly large due to that.

I can fix the boxiness though, along with some of the symmetry.

Here is the Pokedex we plan to use. 151 Pokemon. Any suggestions, hints, criticism? And if Castform reads this and wonders about the lack of Spheal, talk to Stryke.

Chikorita
Bayleef
Meganium
Cyndaquil
Quilava
Typhlosion
Totodile
Croconaw
Feraligatr
Sentret
Furret
Pidgey
Pidgeotto
Pidgeot
Seedot (Moon only)
Nuzleaf (Moon only)
Shiftry (Moon only)
Bellsprout (Sun only)
Weepinbell (Sun only)
Victreebell (Sun only)
Taillow (Moon only)
Swellow (Moon only)
Spearow (Sun only)
Fearow (Sun only)
Caterpie (Common in Sun)
Metapod (Common in Sun)
Butterfree
Weedle (Common in Moon)
Kakuna (Common in Moon)
Beedrill
Onix
Steelix
Geodude
Graveller
Golem
Corphish
Crawdaunt
Nincada
Ninjask
Shedinja
Abra (Sun only)
Kadabra (Sun only)
Alakazam (Sun only)
Ralts (Moon only)
Kirlia (Moon only)
Gardevoir (Moon only)
Machop
Machoke
Machamp
Sableye
Zubat
Golbat
Crobat
Mareep (Common in Sun)
Flaffy (Common in Sun)
Ampharos
Gastly (Common in Moon)
Haunter (Common in Moom)
Gengar
Elekid (Common in Sun)
Electabuzz (Common in Sun)
Magby (Common in Moon)
Magmar (Common in Moon)
Swablu
Altaria
Tyrouge (One off)
Hitmonchan
Hitmonlee
Hitmontop
Magikarp
Gyarados
Absol
Magnemite
Magneton
Electrike
Manectric
Tentacool
Tentacruel
Aron
Lairon
Aggron
Solrock (Sun only)
Lunatone (Moon only)
Sneasel (Sun only)
Misdreavus (Moon only)
Meditite
Medicham
Duskull (Moon only)
Dusclops (Moon only)
Shuppet (Sun only)
Bannette (Sun only)
Nosepass
Slugma
Macargo
Houndour
Houndoom
Swinub
Piloswine
Sandshrew
Sandslash
Torkoal
Pichu
Pikachu
Raichu
Skarmory
Scyther
Scizor
Numel
Camerupt
Snorlax
Diglett
Dugtrio
Trapinch
Vibrava
Flygon
Absol
Smoochum
Jynx
Lileep
Cradily
Anorith
Armaldo
Aerodactyl
Kabuto
Kabutops
Omanyte
Omastar
Eevee (One off)
Flareon
Vaporeon
Jolteon
Umbreon
Espeon
Lapras
Bagon (Sun only)
Shelgon (Sun only)
Salamence (Sun only)
Beldum (Moon only)
Metang (Moon only)
Metagross (Moon only)
Ekans
Arbok
Entei (One off)
Raikou (One off)
Suicune (One off)
Larvitar
Pupitar
Tyrannitar
Lugia (Moon only until after E4; One off)
Ho-oh (Sun only until after E4, One off)
Celebi (One off)


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 7, 2008)

Three pseudo-legendary trios?

...That's just scary. People will sweep right through the game with a team including all three.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 7, 2008)

Beldum/Bagon are version exclusives, meaning each game only has two pseudo legendaries.

Bagon is found in Victory Road, and so is Beldum.

Larvitar CAN be gained relatively early, but is the equivalent of Gible. As in, "WHERE THE FUCK IS THE DAMNED THING!?"

So, it would be harder just to breeze through


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Beldum/Bagon are version exclusives, meaning each game only has two pseudo legendaries.
> 
> Bagon is found in Victory Road, and so is Beldum.
> 
> ...


Plus, wouldn't you have to beat almost every trainer to get a Tyranitar?


----------



## S. E. (Jul 8, 2008)

If I download this game once it's finished, I think I'll be using Desert Moon.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Made some fake pictures.



























Heh heh.  I was bored.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet. I'm getting sun because it has Victreebel :D


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Bump.

I'm definately getting moon.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 8, 2008)

XD You're already talking about what version to get!

Anyways, the Pokedex may have to be expanded to 202, due to it being an Emerald hack. So, if that is the case, what other Pokemon do you want to see?

Roughly half of the region is mountain and desert (There is an active volcano and some of the mountains are snowy, but only one area has the snow, and that is a small town with a gym. Due to the remoteness, though, there ARE wild Pokemon in the town), and the other half is forest, rivers, and caverns. NO Ocean is able to be accessed until VERY late in the story, if not after the E4.

Oh, also, the only HM's needed to progress through the game are Strength, Surf, Waterfall (only needed once), and Cut (only early in the game, though)

So, after the second or third gym, unless you REALLY hate Strength or Waterfall being on anything BUT an HM slave, well... No HM slaves will be needed unless you go to a remote area


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 8, 2008)

Vulpix
Ninetales
Regirock
Regice
Registeel


And isn't there some way to battle with Pokemon ROMS?  I heard someone did it somehow.


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 8, 2008)

Slowpoke/Slowbro/Slowking would be nice.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 8, 2008)

Bulbasaur, Charmander, and Squirtle lines?

What I was thinking is that they could be rewards for completing the Dex. You did say this was an *Emerald* hack, didn't you?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 8, 2008)

Psyduck / Golduck
Chimecho
Sunkern / Sunflora
Kangaskhan


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is the region. Just need to refine the look of it...

Dark Blue = Ocean. Will freeze game if you use Walk Through Walls on it
Blue = Rivers and Lakes
Light Blue = Ocean, Desert Lakes, and Oasis. Does not freeze the game
Dark Brown = Plateau. Will freeze game if you use Walk Through Walls on it
Light Brown = Plateau. Does not freeze the game
Dark Gray = Mountain. Will freeze game if you use Walk Through Walls on it
Light Gray = Mountain. Does not freeze the game
Dark Green = Forest
Light Green = Clearing
Red = Volcano
Yellow = Desert
White = Snow
Black = Gate. Will freeze if you use Walk Through Walls on it while it is closed. It will open once you have Seven Badges and have triggered the Lugia/Ho-oh Event

Red Town with Number = Village/Town/City with Gym. The number corresponds with the number of gym
Gray Town = Village/Town/City without a Gym
Black Town = Elite Four


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 14, 2008)

This looks nice. :D I've tried to make a hack or two on Advance Map, but I tend to lose interest or forget about it after the second town. xD;


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 14, 2008)

I have the hardest time trying to do original hacks.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 16, 2008)

First gym. It has no events, so don't comment on the emptiness. But, notice a certain, defining feature of all gyms, right up to the RBY days, that is missing?

Yes, the statues. THIS is why we need somebody who is good at making tiles and using programs such as Cyclone. The statues, well, we can't put in because it will either have black underneath it, or just look like if it was the offspring of Missingno., due to me being useless with the tile manipulating programs.

Also, yes, I realize it is insanely symmetrical. This is not the final version of the gym. This is just a taste of what kind of feel it will have. It WILL go through changes, ESPECIALLY when we get someone who can use either Tile Molester, Cyclone, or some other tile editor


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 18, 2008)

Well, I snipped out and edited the statues from both eras (FRLG and RSE), and saved them as four separate images. What program are you using for mapping? if its AdvanceMap, I know how to put the tiles in the program.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 18, 2008)

I am using AdvanceMap. The gym is using sets 0 and... 49, I believe

So, you are good at putting tiles in, and possibly replacing whole tile sets? If so, then want to help with this project? I have a spriter, and if they can't make the tiles and I can't find anybody, then I can always make them myself, leaving you with just placing them in the proper spots


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 18, 2008)

How do you change the gym leader's Pokemon?


----------



## Kaylene (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I'd love to help. And I believe I can replace whole tilesets, too.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 18, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> How do you change the gym leader's Pokemon?


There are editors out there :3

And thanks Kaylene *gets to talking to artist*


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> I am using AdvanceMap. The gym is using sets 0 and... 49, I believe
> 
> So, you are good at putting tiles in, and possibly replacing whole tile sets? If so, then want to help with this project? I have a spriter, and if they can't make the tiles and I can't find anybody, then I can always make them myself, leaving you with just placing them in the proper spots


Try using the new version of PET.  It works insanely awesome.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok, sorry about how long it is taking, everybody. Fluffy Clouds has been away for awhile, and he is the only person I know who knows how to make events D:

I am tired of waiting myself, and I thought he would be back by now, so I am going to work on some of the features now (well, making ideas for features, anyways x.x)

Here is one of the ideas, by the way:

There will be a berry farm, and it will be the only place where you can plant berries. Yeah, thats right, daily berries, like the ones from GSC, are back :D


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 29, 2008)

This sounds okay, although there'd better be a whole lot of spaces for berries seeing as this will be the only place to plant berries. Though I do wonder how the one a day system will be implemented.

Oh, how are you going to handle contests? Or will they be scrapped entirely? Personally, I never found any use for them. In that vein, what will become of the Trick House? It had better stay in some form, IMO.

I, to put it simply, despise version exclusives. I can understand the Ho-Oh and Lugia thing to an extent, but having ordinary pokemon exclusive to one version sounds pretty nonsensical for a ROM hack, as this hopefully isn't about making money. This might be about adding in differences between the two, but that could be done in another way, I think.

Also, why is this evil team leader going after Lugia/Ho-Oh? What's the point of capturing them, and what will he accomplish by doing so? This should be explained to make the story more believable.

Still, this sounds like a nice idea, and you should definitely continue work on this. And make the Aerodactyl Fossil Missingno appear! Please. And while I'm at it, could I test any upcoming betas?


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 29, 2008)

Prettzel said:


> This sounds okay, although there'd better be a whole lot of spaces for berries seeing as this will be the only place to plant berries. Though I do wonder how the one a day system will be implemented.
> 
> *There will be plenty of trees. Maybe not as much as you would like, but the farm WILL be huge (50+ patches is what I am thinking*
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 29, 2008)

Is the farm easy to navigate? 50 patches means nothing if they're all in one row.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 29, 2008)

I am thinking patches of five, four across

Something like this (- = Patch)

----- ----- ----- -----

----- ----- ----- -----

----- ----- ----- -----

----- ----- ----- -----

----- ----- ----- -----

Also, here is the berry distribution:

Daily Trees:
-Oran x10
-Cherri x5
-Chesto x5
-Pecha x5
-Rawst x5
-Aspear x5
-Persim x5
-Sitrus x5
-Leppa x2
-Lum x2


Berry Farm:

All would be empty, is what I am thinking. If Fluffy or somebody else can code it, then somebody in the farm will give you a pinch berry when you get there for the first time. The kind depends on your Trainer ID. Most berries can be bought at the counter. I hope to get it randomized from day to day. You would see 5 rarity 1 (oran and the status healers), 3 rarity 2 (lum, healing + confusion, leppa, and sitrus), 2 rarity 3 (contest and EV lowering), and 1 EV Lowering OR rarity 4 berry (pinch)

Prices:
-Rarity 1 - 100 Poke
-Rarity 2 - 250 Poke
-Rarity 3 - 500 Poke
-Rarity 4 - 2500 Poke (5% chance of appearing instead of a third Rarity 3 berry)

When you go there, you receive a watering can


----------

